# Opinions on the Grizzly G0777 Cyclone?



## mrramsey (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey guys - I have been searching all over looking for any information on the Grizzly G0777 Ultra Quiet Cyclone DC. The thing that I like about the design of this over the G0703 is the Cyclone design. Effectively it has the long narrow cyclone with the angled inlet and air ramp like the Pentz design. The motor on the other hand is a 1725 RPM turning a 24" aluminum impeller. The specs indicate a 105CFM increase over the G0703 (775 CFM) @ 880 CFM.

One negative is a smaller collection drum at 26 gallons due to the longer cyclone. Currious as to what others think about this model.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I hadn't heard of it until you posted this. Looking at the specs, it's hard for me to imagine a 1.5 HP motor spinning a 24" impeller unless it's a very short one. Even harder to imagine it actually moving that much air with a cyclone body that has that design (lots of drag, that's why the Pentz cyclones have such large motors). Not saying it isn't possible, maybe Grizzly cracked the code to get that performance, and I applaud that….to do with less noise is even better.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

This is a new beast. The picture shows a relatively short impeller and it is going at a slower rpm than others.

The specs are not real great with 880 cfm at 1.9 " static pressure and a max static pressure of 9".

It will be interesting if someone gets one and tests it to find out how well it works.


----------



## mrramsey (Oct 8, 2016)

Yeah that's how the are getting it "quiet" which sounds nice but It was really the longer cyclone with the air ramp that caught my eye. It is the only one I have seen on a mobile stand.

I am beating myself up over dust collection units. I need to make a decision this weekend but I keep flip flopping on weather to do a hard piped system or just plug it in at each machine. (I have a pretty small hobby shop) I am looking to get the most efficient design I can manage for $1500 or less. This likely puts me into the mobile unit.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would buy the best cyclone I could afford now and just use flex hose for one machine at a time. Later with some more funds you could do the piping.

I would not purchase the G0777 machine mainly because there is no experience with it.

The cost of doing plastic pipe and building your own blast gates is not very expensive.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I like the others have never seen nor heard of that kind of blower design but Grizzly rarely comes up with their own cutting edge designs but rather takes existing designs and makes them cost less and sometimes improves on them.

I wouldn't be surprised if this kind of dust collector is being manufactured by some dedicated company that relates to dust collection or HVAC.

Make sure you look at the overall dimensions. It's a pretty large machine and might be a bit unwieldy to be moving around from machine to machine. I've been to their Springfield store and their dust collectors are massive. I was surprised as they don't look like it in the catalogs.

I do like the idea of the HEPA filter for the dust collectors that are going to be in the shop. The smaller motor in conjunction with the large impeller may mean a long ramp up time to get your air flow so that might be something to be taken into consideration when moving it from machine to machine. It might slow down the process a little bit.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

So how would people propose to lower the noise on a DC? The ones I've seen online are all really noisy and no, I can't put it outside. Soundproof closet?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> So how would people propose to lower the noise on a DC? The ones I ve seen online are all really noisy and no, I can t put it outside. Soundproof closet?
> 
> - leftcoaster


I put my opinion in this thread.


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

It looks like the G0777 is only "quiet" as compared to their other units. Other newer designs like the Laguna advertise similar dB to the new Grizzly.


----------



## SSwoodshop (Dec 14, 2016)

mrramsey - did you take the plunge and purchase the G0777? I see the unit is on sale during Christmas and am interested in purchasing the unit. However, I cannot find any reviews on it.


----------



## Runner (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm bumping this topic to check for new information on the Grizzly G0777. I like the idea of a quiet dust collector since my shop is below two bedrooms. Has anyone seen/heard this unit being used?


----------



## Randy_H (May 24, 2015)

Another bump…. Any owners out there care to comment on this machine?

Thanks!


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

At 72 1/2 " tall you could lift it almost two feet under a 8' ceiling and use a larger collection drum. Caveat is there are no reviews of it. How about a decibel comparison with other machines.


----------

